# The DaYan ZhanChi at LighTake: quick look into the warehouse where cube is assembled



## Eric79 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's all said in the video - or the videos description at youtube. For all those who where always wondering who is assembling their cubes:


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's that neat.


----------



## izovire (Jul 6, 2011)

This is what my table looks like most of the time  My wife helps with assembling and stickers.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 6, 2011)

@MrIndianTeen: Why the post of the video when I already posted it?

Does someone know how I can fix the typo in the thread title? Double clicking in the line on the video-thread doesn't do anything.


----------



## Zubon (Jul 6, 2011)

This is why I always buy DIY kits and carefully assemble them myself.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 6, 2011)

By "this" you mean because other people than you assemble them? Anything else wouldn't make any sense... because as Izovire said before: "This is what my table looks like most of the time  My wife helps with assembling and stickers."


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Does someone know how I can fix the typo in the thread title?


 
Use "REPORT POST", ask the mods to change it for you.


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> @MrIndianTeen: Why the post of the video when I already posted it?
> 
> Does someone know how I can fix the typo in the thread title? Double clicking in the line on the video-thread doesn't do anything.


 
I think he means because they have a bunch of kids assembling them, which don't really care about how straight the screws are, etc... Also, it's people at lightake assembling them, and they aren't cubers. I always thought it was the people at the factory assembling them!!!


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 6, 2011)

@Stefan: Merci!

@yockee: You should check my reply to your comment at the video as soon as possible! It is not "a bunch of kids" as you are assuming. But yes, they are non cubers as almost everywhere where cubes are sold and assembled, starting from a certain extent of sales.
Also, even if the cubes were assembled in the factory, neither there would everyone be a cuber. So it doesn't matter in the first place. Just order DIY-Kits instead.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> @MrIndianTeen: Why the post of the video when I already posted it?
> 
> Does someone know how I can fix the typo in the thread title? Double clicking in the line on the video-thread doesn't do anything.


 
It wasn't there before. It was a screwed up embed. So I embeded it so people wouldn't have to copy the link.


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> @Stefan: Merci bis dortnaus!
> 
> @yockee: You chould check my reply to your comment at the video as soon as possible! It is not "a bunch of kids". But yes, they are non cubers as almost everywhere where cubes are sold and assembled, starting from a certain extent of sales. Also, even if the cubes were assembled in the factory, neither there would everyone be a cuber. So it doesn't matter in the first place. Just order DIY-Kits instead.


 
I always do order DIY kits when available. It sucks when the cube doesn't come as one, like type F's. I wish my Alpha CC was a DIY kit. I got the crooked screw curse again, and the core looks different than other Alpha cores. I don't know how interchangable it would be. Plus, I screwed up the only other Alpha core I had last night, when I tried screwing some pieces into it to check something, and screwed a couple of them in a little crooked. It's so hard to get them to screw in perfectly straight. It really is very noticable when screws are crooked even the slightest, and you wouldn't think it would be. I hate it. I wish they would just mold the cores with already threaded holes, so the screws would just screw in straight. Or maybe even line the inside of the holes with threaded metal, so there's no chance of the screw going crooked into the plastic.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

yockee said:


> Also, it's people at lightake assembling them, and they aren't cubers. I always thought it was the people at the factory assembling them!!!


 
1. How do you know they aren't cubers?
2. Why does it matter if they're cubers or not?
3. What difference would it make if they are employed by Lightake or Dayan?

Thanks for the pics, quite interesting... also I'm going to have to practice my pronunciation of ZhanChi


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 6, 2011)

yockee said:


> I always do order DIY kits when available. It sucks when the cube doesn't come as one, like type F's. I wish my Alpha CC was a DIY kit. I got the crooked screw curse again, and the core looks different than other Alpha cores. I don't know how interchangable it would be. Plus, I screwed up the only other Alpha core I had last night, when I tried screwing some pieces into it to check something, and screwed a couple of them in a little crooked. It's so hard to get them to screw in perfectly straight. It really is very noticable when screws are crooked even the slightest, and you wouldn't think it would be. I hate it. I wish they would just mold the cores with already threaded holes, so the screws would just screw in straight. Or maybe even line the inside of the holes with threaded metal, so there's no chance of the screw going crooked into the plastic.


I know, we talked about all this several times before. I just have a problem with "children work" when it's not. Regarding a core with threads: you couldn't pay for them any more. Regarding a core, with metal lined holes: You mean thread bushings. Possible, but still more expansive. An practible solution would be different materials for cores and different screws/threads. That's all which is possible as long as it should be affordable.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool. Unfortunately I didn't pre-order seeing as how I am the proud owner of an FIII


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> 1. How do you know they aren't cubers?
> 2. Why does it matter if they're cubers or not?
> 3. What difference would it make if they are employed by Lightake or Dayan?
> 
> Thanks for the pics, quite interesting... also I'm going to have to practice my pronunciation of ZhanChi


 
Well, I pretty much know they aren't cubers because:

1. I've seen the videos they make to show you the cubes, and they can't work a cube (they can't even turn a layer with an entire hand a lot of times) 
and 
2. because lightake isn't really a shop JUST for cubes. It's a shop that sells everything including cubes. 
I mean, I guess there COULD be a cuber or two that work there, but really, it's not likely. 

And the difference is: Lightake people aren't cubers, and Dayan people more likely, would be.


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I know, we talked about all this several times before. I just have a problem with "children work" when it's not. Regarding a core with threads: you couldn't pay for them any more. Regarding a core, with metal lined holes: You mean thread bushings. Possible, but still more expansive. An practible solution would be different materials for cores and different screws/threads. That's all which is possible as long as it should be affordable.


 
I was only joking about the sweat shop remark, I thought you'd figure that out.... but they do look like kids in the picture! Or very small people.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 6, 2011)

I bet they have experience with building cubes. I always buy my cubes assembled there because they turn nicer than my diys


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 6, 2011)

Interesting. I always kinda wondering what it was like where they are assembled.


----------



## Away (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope there's no human trafficking involved or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 6, 2011)

yockee said:


> I was only joking about the sweat shop remark, I thought you'd figure that out.... but they do look like kids in the picture! Or very small people.


Nah, to be honest I didn't figure that out - and I actually don't think it is funny in this context since I knew it would lead to such comments:


Away said:


> I hope there's no human trafficking involved or I'll be pissed.


Furthermore people actually catched your comment and started discussing possible child work at lightake in other forums. So, I suggest removing it wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.

So once more, I highly recommend reading my reply to "xxoxias" comment beneath the video - if someone has thoughts regarding child work.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

I like buying from lightake for some things when it is cheaper than US stores. But lt's dayan cubes are the same price as US sellers. For example, you can get a Zhanchi from izofire preasemmbled with a tube of lube for the same price as lt's DIY, and it will get to you a lot quicker.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

yockee said:


> And the difference is: Lightake people aren't cubers, and Dayan people more likely, would be.


 
correct me someone if I'm wrong but I think its a lot more likelythat the Dayan company only deals with the designing and distribution of the product and a seperate company will be hired to manufacture the cubes. So I'd guess it's still not cubers assembling them.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess I'll be buying diy kitsfrom now on.


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 7, 2011)

The problem is that each time I've ordered DIY kits from Lightake, there has always been a missing part. Maybe it's just bad luck on my part.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 7, 2011)

Away said:


> I hope there's no human trafficking involved or I'll be pissed.


 
I lol'd so hard. human trafficking to make cubes?


----------



## yockee (Jul 9, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Nah, to be honest I didn't figure that out - and I actually don't think it is funny in this context since I knew it would lead to such comments:
> 
> Furthermore people actually catched your comment and started discussing possible child work at lightake in other forums. So, I suggest removing it wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.
> 
> So once more, I highly recommend reading my reply to "xxoxias" comment beneath the video - if someone has thoughts regarding child work.


 
Wow, I didn't mean to start such a big thing. It just looked like kids in the picture (maybe the children of workers coming to help or something) so I made a joke about it. Didn't mean for it to be taken seriously.


----------



## yockee (Jul 9, 2011)

Godmil said:


> correct me someone if I'm wrong but I think its a lot more likelythat the Dayan company only deals with the designing and distribution of the product and a seperate company will be hired to manufacture the cubes. So I'd guess it's still not cubers assembling them.


 
This is probably true, but even factory workers that MAKE the items doing the assembly, is better than people that more than likely have no idea what they're doing.

Sorry about the double post, but I don't know how to do more than one quote in a post.


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 9, 2011)

Doesn't look much like a sweat shop to me.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 9, 2011)

yockee said:


> Sorry about the double post, but I don't know how to do more than one quote in a post.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I like buying from lightake for some things when it is cheaper than US stores. But lt's dayan cubes are the same price as US sellers. For example, you can get a Zhanchi from izofire preasemmbled with a tube of lube for the same price as lt's DIY, and it will get to you a lot quicker.


Actually you may get some DaYans even cheaer from some US-Stores. But that is just because Lightake is forced to set certain prices.



HumanDude said:


> The problem is that each time I've ordered DIY kits from Lightake, there has always been a missing part. Maybe it's just bad luck on my part.


Actually it happend to me too - but only once and I got a spare part. Just contact service using this form for customer service.



yockee said:


> Wow, I didn't mean to start such a big thing. It just looked like kids in the picture (maybe the children of workers coming to help or something) so I made a joke about it. Didn't mean for it to be taken seriously.


It's ok buddy, I know that this was not your intention. But still other people got hooked by it... :-/



yockee said:


> This is probably true, but even factory workers that MAKE the items doing the assembly, is better than people that more than likely have no idea what they're doing.
> 
> Sorry about the double post, but I don't know how to do more than one quote in a post.


Oh... damn... I totally forgot your email regarding that other thread. I guess we should get online again (finally) and I try to explain everything to you.
Regarding the problem of double posting: kprox1994 showed you the nice little picture. Just click that little thing beneath every post that you want to quote and at the end, when you have marked them all (only a certain number is allowed - I think it is 5 but may be wrong with that) just klick on the big "+ Reply to Thread" button after the last post of a thread and your marked posts will be put as quotes in the window where you type your text in. From that on you will find your way I guess ;-)


----------



## zenzzzz (Jul 10, 2011)

So what is better than DIY or Assembled ?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 10, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> So what is better than DIY or Assembled ?


 
I prefer assembled because usually the tensions are near perfect for me.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 10, 2011)

I prefer DIY because it is just way more fun to assemble the cube on my own. And since I need to tension every cube anyway - why not doing the complete assembly in the first place?!


----------



## Zubon (Jul 10, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> By "this" you mean because other people than you assemble them? Anything else wouldn't make any sense... because as Izovire said before: "This is what my table looks like most of the time  My wife helps with assembling and stickers."


 
Yockee pretty much answered this for my but when I said "this", I meant people sitting in a room, all day, doing nothing but assembling cubes. If you had to assemble hundreds of cubes, you would search for ways to make to process more efficient and probably search for a few short cuts. There is no way that some guy in a factory manually assembling cubes would be able to assemble a cube with as much care as I would do at home.

I always make sure the screws are straight, I cut off any excess plastic flash with a knife, I lube inside and adjust the tension until it is perfect.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, I only can talk in behalf of german companies: Of course we would look for a way to make assembly as efficient as possible, but quality would not suffer from that. If it would, it wouldn't be accepted as an more efficient way and thus not be done like it. So it does not necessarily mean that a more efficient way is worse than done the standart way. And "care" does not always mean "better". Someone who does something a thousand times a week, can just do that way faster than you - with the same accuracy... not saying it's like this in that case, but... you get what I mean I guess.

But of course, as I myself said before, I too prefer getting DIY-Kits since after assembly the cube is as I like it from the start - and I am also cutting off excessive material and stuff if there is any ;-).


----------



## xkevx (Jul 13, 2011)

looks tempting!!
i wish i stay near that place (*~*)


----------



## Alex13809 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yay! I should have know there were children assembling my cubes... :/ my last one came without a wadher for one of the centers, had to make one out of a nut.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you read any of the comments below the video? Or something in this thread before you posted this? I really reccomend doing so... just saying.


----------

